# Plugs Or Pellets, Saaz Or Hallertau?



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (15/9/06)

I am planning on a Pilsener tonight and I have about 75 g of Saaz pellets and 2 x 14 g Saaz Plugs.

What is the difference between the plugs and the pellets? What is the equivelant weight of plugs in comparison to pellets.

Also, with regards to the pils;

Saaz is more aromatic (If I am correct) and I was planning on using a bittering hop first and have the choice of Northern Brewers or POR. Any thoughts.

I also notice a lot of people using Hallertau in their Pils. Are Saaz and Hallertau similar.
As people either seem to use one or the other I was contemplating a mix. Again...any thoughts?

cheer

ATOMT


----------



## DJR (15/9/06)

Plugs are compressed whole flowers so that's why with pellets they say to add 10% over what you'd expect because Type 90 pellets mean 90g is equal to 100g. The hops are slightly concentrated with the pelleting process. Plugs will be 100g, so a 14g plug would only be about 90% as bitter as 14g of pellets of the same alpha.

Saaz is quite aromatic, go the Northern Brewer for sure at 60mins. PoR will make it taste out of style for a euro pils.

Saaz and Hallertau are quite similar, Saaz is a bit more floral and Hallertau a bit more "earthy/herbal" i guess. Hallertau is better maybe for flavour (with saaz nice for aroma), at about 10-15mins before end of boil add them, then add the saaz at 5 mins before the end of boil.


----------



## mike_hillyer (15/9/06)

Benchmark off a Pilsener Urquel. Good excuse to buy a few. Personal choice Saaz, amazing hop especially the "flowers".


----------



## sluggerdog (16/9/06)

I'd personally always bitter with the same hop as I am using for flavour/aroma when making pilsners but not essential.

If your going to use the saaz, I would use the pellets for flavouring and then the plugs for aroma, I never use saaz pellets for aroma as I seem to get a grassy taste out of them.

Use the northern Brewer over the POR though for bittering. For IBU's I usually go around 28-32 for a german pilsner or 35-40 for a bohemian pilsner.

The differences, I'm not really sure how to describe the taste however saaz is used more in bohemian pilsners and halleratu is used more in german pilsners.

SAAZ:
Notes: Use for: Pilsners and Bohemian style lagers
Aroma: Delicate, mild, clean, somewhat floral -- Noble hops
Substitute: Tettnanger, Lublin
Examples: Pulsner Urquell

HALLERTAU:
Notes: Used for: German Ales, German/US/Canadian Lagers, Wheat Beers
Aroma: Pleaseant, mild spicy flavor, clean, neutral flavor
Substitutes: Crytsal, Liberty, Hallertauer Mittenfrueh


----------



## matti (16/9/06)

LUV the Saaz
I put a Pilsner Down with only Saaz and ended up with very pallatable beer.

I would recommend to bitter with northern Brewer or hallertau.
Preferably german not New Zealand if choice exist.
Add a good measure ofAroma Saaz @30 min and flavour at end with Saaz.

If your water is softish i would do IBU around 35-40.
lesser for hard water
matti


----------

